

Ask HN: Do you know this business angel? - markup

I stumbled upon this person while reading some "following" profile page (she replied to him). He say he is a business angel trying to "create dozens of YCombinator worldwide." -- do you know him or have any feedback on him? Here's his twitter account: http://twitter.com/jeancarl
======
aristus
A quick check round the interweb shows that he is involved in many projects. I
could not find a list of companies that he has actually invested in, nor the
name of the hedge fund he used to work for. Many pages talking about many
great things that are just around the corner. Improbably broad claims of
expertise in "web/telecom" as well as _all_ areas of renewable energy.

His English has a distinctive style so I think it's just him.

<http://shagyacapital.weebly.com/renewable-energy.html>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/jeancarl>

<http://www.capitalbooster.com/blog/> "Y Combinator gets the Sequoia, so
what?"

~~~
markup
Yup, pretty much the info I managed to find on my own. The thing is
interesting (being in the EU and all), and I e-mailed him to get some more
detail (waiting for a reply) -- I posted it to share and because I wanted to
see if anyone in the field knew him more or less directly

Thanks for your reply!

~~~
ErrantX
Something about "people like that" always puts me off. You know the kind of
big grin, be with you next week, dripping in cash attitude :)

He probably does have the money etc. - but you'd have ot worry if he has the
commitment to be a decent angel.... (most angels would be up and running
publicly by now)

I could be wrong: just a gut impression I got.

